# Knocking over the water bowl.



## oceanmist (Feb 12, 2011)

So we have some nice wood floors and we have Cherry's water bowl upstairs on the wood floor. Apparently she finds it fun to knock it over occasionally. Before it was over my mom's bed and when she knocked it over, it would drip all over the bed and my mom. And it wasn't very clean water due to going though the cracks in the wood. So I was forced to move it and she was good about it until a few minutes ago. I just filled her bowl and then I heard yelling about water dripping through the floor. I didn't think anything of it since it's a rainy day. Then I looked at Cherry's bowl and saw the pad under it was soaked. And then I got yelled at for not cleaning it up(even though I just noticed when everyone else did and was just about to clean it up). 

Are there any ways to keep her from spilling it? I would just have her get her water from the dog bowl like Cassie, but I shut her in my room at night. She has a regular stainless steel bowl.


----------



## Xanti (Nov 4, 2008)

Buy her a heavy stone bowl


----------



## oceanmist (Feb 12, 2011)

Yeah one of those looks like it would stop her...Her's has a smaller base than the top. I always knew dogs knocked their water over but never thought Cherry would!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Charlee goes through phases where she likes to play in _and_ spill the water bowl. So now it sits on a plush bathmat. I can just toss it in the wash. It's still annoying, though.


----------



## Salemcat2 (Dec 28, 2010)

I had the same problem with Dagny. I couldn't get a heavier bowl because not only would he knock over a bowl, he would also slap at it and play in it til it was all over the floor, so it would not have done any good to get a heavy bowl. I solved the problem by putting his water bowl in the bathtub. Now he can play in it til his heart's content.  And he does.


----------



## CataholicsAnonymous (Dec 4, 2006)

Or put the water bowl inside a larger, low-sided container (such as a baking pan).


----------



## oceanmist (Feb 12, 2011)

marie73 said:


> Charlee goes through phases where she likes to play in _and_ spill the water bowl. So now it sits on a plush bathmat. I can just toss it in the wash. It's still annoying, though.


Don't know how well that would work out, Cherry fights with our bath mats along with her water bowl. 

I think I'll just find a big tub or something. I can't put it in the bath tub because the pipes leak and I don't like her in the bathroom(she steals my hair ties).


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

The worst part was when they were kittens and they'd play in the water and then jump in their litter box. 

I had breaded kitties running through the house - with me trying to catch them!


----------



## librarychick (May 25, 2008)

Doran used to do this all the time. I tried lots of things; heavier dish, bigger dish, the gravity waterers....that last one was the worst because he's charge it and knock the whole bottle over about once a week. Huge mess.

Partly he grew out of it, and partly i fixed it by getting a fountain and placing it in a cubby. Our gecko tank has a stand that had cupboards. I took the door off one cupboard, put the fountain inside, and ta da! He can't smack it around too much. He still plays and swats the water sometimes, but it's not nearly as bad anymore.


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

marie73 said:


> I had breaded kitties running through the house - with me trying to catch them!


I can relate to breaded kitties! Muffs loves to jump in the shower after I come out, but sometimes she still sees fit to go into her litter box after she comes out of the shower when her paws are still wet.


----------



## MinkaMuffin (Apr 1, 2011)

Or you could get a thing that holds both bowls up, like this


----------



## oceanmist (Feb 12, 2011)

I'll see if we can stop at Petco after my doctor's appointment tomorrow and see what they have. 

Thanks for the suggestions everyone!


----------



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

I've got a new one! Today Percy got his very own PLACE MAT. ^_^ Truth to tell...I think the spill-less bowl's a better idea,I didn't know water bowls came THAT rugged! I'm buying one,can you get 'em at Wal-mart?


----------



## Digikid (Feb 27, 2011)

MinkaMuffin said:


> Or you could get a thing that holds both bowls up, like this


That neutered?


----------



## oceanmist (Feb 12, 2011)

I've put the water in a plastic box cover(the cover has sides that are about 2 inches tall), my new issue is her dropping food in it though. She's pick food up and drop it in the water, which makes the water smell really bad.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

You may have to start changing the water more than once a day to stop the food from stinking.


----------

